
A universal basic income could solve poverty - dankohn1
http://www.vox.com/2016/5/31/11819024/universal-basic-income-works
======
aminorex
Not gonna happen. What it will do is make poverty optional for the vast
center, and stop the autogenocide of social wealth by the rentiers.

